# Why can I only see one thread



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I can only see a pulling to the left thread 

WAAAAASSSSUUUPPPPPPPPPP!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

now i can see mine as well....looks like something has gone tits up! :-/


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I can only see a pulling to the left thread
> 
> WAAAAASSSSUUUPPPPPPPPPP!


yer...me to


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet... Somebody broke the internet...


----------



## Bully (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad it's not just me [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

OHNOOOOO!!
Lost forum 2! 
The Forum Strikes Back!
Revenge of the Forum! :-/


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

it was pgTT - you know how crap he is with computers


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - what are we going to do????!!!!!!!!

how can we pass the time at work??!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Everyones going to blame me now!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Work!!! Copenhagen Airport has a wireless lan...superb!!!

but I just spent 40kr to log on and its gone tits up! 


I'm calling Watchdog and I want Forum customer services to compensate me for the inconvenience!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

???All look's fine to me ???


----------

